
Ask HN: Good sources to find part-time contract work? - ccdev
I have been having trouble finding a new web dev job for a while, but recently luck fell in my favor and found a new contract job I&#x27;m enjoying. This job sort of fell on my lap, rather effortlessly compared to other job interviews I&#x27;ve had. It&#x27;s also not web dev related, and  in a language I&#x27;ve wanted to get professional experience in (C#).<p>It&#x27;s also a part-time job which makes my current situation interesting. I&#x27;d like to supplant it with another contract job as otherwise I&#x27;m not being paid well enough as I would as a full-time contractor. So I have a few months till this contract expires, and ideally I&#x27;d like to get a second part-time contract (preferably also in C#) to fill the rest of my time.<p>Where should I go to get another part time programming job like this? I know part-time is not very common in software development. Am I required to take a more freelancer approach to this? I also don&#x27;t want to use those freelance job sites that create a race to the bottom in price and quality due to global competition.
======
Mz
[http://gigworks.blogspot.com/2017/04/moonlight-work-for-
soft...](http://gigworks.blogspot.com/2017/04/moonlight-work-for-software-
engineers.html)

------
SirLJ
I have found good developers for small projects on upwork.com in the past and
was quite happy as a customer, not sure about the other side tough... One
thing I can tell you, I never took the lowest offer but had quick chats with
every developer to see what knowledge they had on the subject - stock trading
in my case, before hiring them... For me what was important was a quick and
quality work, not to save few thousand dollars...

~~~
ccdev
I found Upwork.com too restrictive but I might give Freelancer and Bonsai a
shot again. I'm hoping I can at least find a good client in a smaller niche.
To be more specific my contract job is working on a commercial indie game
title. I've been mostly doing speed optimization and computer graphics work.

------
pcunite
At the end of this contract, can you ask your current contractor for leads?
Depending on the area you live in, nature of the work, perhaps you could visit
a local chamber of commerce meeting and find opportunities to start
conversations about how you can help.

~~~
ccdev
I plan on doing that towards the end. I'm just looking for a way to get
another contract job concurrently with this one. Don't think the local CoC
would work as this is a remote job and every developer in the team works
remotely.

